# Show your buddy!!!!



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

This is my spoiled max dog. He is a good dog but scared of everything but a steak (medium well)!!!!!


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

This is Beau watching the house !!!!!!


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

This is Snowy burning up energy at a near by lake.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

*Another buddy*

Rudy watching tv


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

*little buddy*

Cassie doing what she does best.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Bosco, 10 yrs old and looks to be his last year in the field. The age sure hits them fast. Not sure what I'm going to do, my wife can't even wash a camo shirt without him coming unglued for about 2 hrs. His heart is still in it, it's just real hard on his old bones.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

can't belive that this is all of the buddy's out there. Heck I have 5 dog's!!!


----------



## I_Just_Wanna_Fish (Aug 22, 2007)

I haven't posted on this part of the message board yet but I can't resist a thread about dogs. - It was soo hard to choose just these few - I have gigs of pictures of nothing but dogs.

This is of my chocolate lab bringin back the frisbee. 









This is my brother's Golden watchin my lab and my roommate's lab fetching. It is like he is watching and learning from the big boys.









This is of the three of them waiting for someone to throw the tennis ball









POSING









Duke after a long afternoon at the dog park.









Duke after running all around the deer lease









His other favorite thing to do, relax at the house


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

My constant companion. This guy follows me more than any dog ever did. Basically where 
I am, he is.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Khan:


----------



## davidb713 (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## NIN (Sep 19, 2005)

My bird hunting dogs.


----------

